# C&D Manhattan Afternoon in a Peterson 999 Racing Green



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

C&D Manhattan Afternoon in a Peterson 999 Racing Green

Brand:	Cornell & Diehl

Blender:	Craig Tarler

Tin Description: Naturally sweet Golden Virginia leaf with a drop of honey sliced into flakes.
Country of Origin:	US

Curing Group:	Flue Cured

Contents: Virginia
Flavoring:	Honey

Cut:	broken Flake

Packaging:	2oz Tin

Blend Notes:	Part of the Simply Elegant Series

This is another one of those simple yet favorites of mine with Virginia and honey. Tin was aged for 6 months and I am almost out already. The paper in the tin is stained dark brown from the fermenting and still has that almost beer/meade smell still. Even with the honey topping this is sweet but not overly sweet and being a broken flake have rubbed it out and dryed for 1 hour about. Plenty of smoke with the burn and little bite but I am sipping gingerly. The pipe is cool and that is what I like about the 999 shape of Petersons. Great flake pipe. There isn’t a great complexity here just simple virginas with some sweetness to it. I would say this is a great beginner tobacco since it is simple but tasteful to a younger palette.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Virginias, with their pleasant natural sweetness, are really growing on me. The added honey sounds interesting. While I'm far from a beginner (around 20 years of pipe smoking), I guess I am a VA beginner. I'll have to put this on my list. Thanks for the review.

BTW- I'm jealous of that pipe. A Rosslare, Racing Green, or Irish Sea will probably be my next Pete.


----------

